# HDMI to DVI conversion audio question



## gopherhockey (Mar 24, 2003)

I have an older Sony 60" TV that doesn't have an HDMI input, only a DVI input. I recently bought a Sony STRDG920 receiver that has HDMI switching. I ran an HDMI cable to the TV and used an HDMI-DVI converter to get the video signal to work. 

A few things:

First, I know that I can't get audio to the TV this way. Don't care, I only use audio from the receiver anyway - never use audio out of the TV. The video works just fine, quite clear actually!

The manual for the receiver actually states that if a person uses this type of connection that you might not get any audio from the components. I thought it meant to the TV..

What happens is that it actually cancels out (entirely, even just to the receiver) the audio coming from the Blu-Ray or Satellite dish. I'm curious why this is?

I mean its common to not use TV for audio. The receiver itself has a setting that selects whether you want audio to go to the TV or not... yet somehow the thing is detecting that it has a DVI converter and cancels out the audio coming from the components. 

It makes no sense to me why this would even happen. Why should the receiver even be smart enough to care what is plugged into the TV as long as the video is getting there.

One other note: the DVI converter I bought (from monoprice) didn't have all the pinouts on the end that connected to the TV. I see that some places do have all of them and I'm wondering if this might trick the receiver into allowing the audio to work.

Sorry if I'm not explaining this enough but basically it seems like unless I get a TV with HDMI I'm SOL on using this receiver with its HDMI switching.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Sounds like something with your receiver or source device. DVI and HDMI are identical for the video side. The difference is one carries audio and one doesnt. Can you run a separate audio link to your receiver (via optical or coax audio) instead?

DVI comes in a few different forms which are the different pins. It has nothing to do with audio. You can see them here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Visual_Interface#Connector

DVI-I has the analog pins so you can convert it to VGA. DVI-D does not. Dual link just offers higher bandwidth for higher resolutions (in PC monitor use for example)


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

I have a DVI television and I've never had problems. But then again, I have a Denon AVR-5803, which doesn't have HDMI.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Just to add in as well, I use a Marantz SR5002 which does HDMI Switching/Repeating and have a HR22 connected to it via HDMI. Then I run an HDMI -> DVI cable to my projector.

I use coax digital out from the HR22 to my receiver for audio.


----------



## gopherhockey (Mar 24, 2003)

Grentz said:


> Sounds like something with your receiver or source device. DVI and HDMI are identical for the video side. The difference is one carries audio and one doesnt. Can you run a separate audio link to your receiver (via optical or coax audio) instead?


Yea, I really like the idea of HDMI switching but it is very picky. (Have the same receiver and setup in my theater and it works just fine, which is why I bought a second) Because the DVI converter cancels out the sound I have to use component video (until i replace the TV with something that accepts HDMI). Because of that, I can't run HDMI from the other sources, so I had to go back to the way I had things set up with the receiver I replaced it with. Basically paid for a new HDMI switching receiver with all the new audio capabilities (true hd etc) and can't take advantage of it because I can't run HDMI.

Looks like its time for a new TV, but what a bummer - wasn't expecting to have to replace it just yet and was happy running the HDMI/DVI converter.

I wonder if all HDMI switching receivers are like this or if its just one of those Sony things. It just doesn't make sense that it would care what runs to your TV, but my guess is the way they are doing the switching causes the issue... probably creates a direct link to each component which in turn senses the audio link is not there so it cancels it. You also can't run HDMI for video and use another source for sound - if HDMI is there it uses it only.

Finally going to blu-ray is costing me quite a bit in upgraded components.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

gopherhockey said:


> Yea, I really like the idea of HDMI switching but it is very picky. (Have the same receiver and setup in my theater and it works just fine, which is why I bought a second) Because the DVI converter cancels out the sound I have to use component video (until i replace the TV with something that accepts HDMI). Because of that, I can't run HDMI from the other sources, so I had to go back to the way I had things set up with the receiver I replaced it with. Basically paid for a new HDMI switching receiver with all the new audio capabilities (true hd etc) and can't take advantage of it because I can't run HDMI.
> 
> Looks like its time for a new TV, but what a bummer - wasn't expecting to have to replace it just yet and was happy running the HDMI/DVI converter.
> 
> ...


I have the same situation here... older Sony Projection TV with DVI and a new Sony receiver with HDMI switching... no go. 

AVS Forum has some good info... here's the thread for my receiver: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1015512


----------



## gopherhockey (Mar 24, 2003)

tcusta00 said:


> I have the same situation here... older Sony Projection TV with DVI and a new Sony receiver with HDMI switching... no go.
> 
> AVS Forum has some good info... here's the thread for my receiver: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1015512


Wow, basically same exact issue. I like how people were giving you crap for not reading the manual first. 

This seems like something that could have been avoided by not having the audio signal cancelled just because the TV can't accept it. Heck even the receiver can be told you only want audio at the receiver, not the TV... that alone should have told it to ignore the link between the TV and receiver.

Rather than give up and return the receiver I'm going to forge ahead and get a new TV. Guess its an excuse to go full 1080p... but will be trading a 60" for a 46".


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Wow, that seems like a weird limitation in those receivers. Especially since you cannot mix in another audio source either?

On my Marantz you can select any audio input to mix with any video output.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

It's not just Sonys. Read up and you'll see it effects many different brands.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

gopherhockey said:


> Wow, basically same exact issue. I like how people were giving you crap for not reading the manual first.
> 
> This seems like something that could have been avoided by not having the audio signal cancelled just because the TV can't accept it. Heck even the receiver can be told you only want audio at the receiver, not the TV... that alone should have told it to ignore the link between the TV and receiver.
> 
> Rather than give up and return the receiver I'm going to forge ahead and get a new TV. Guess its an excuse to go full 1080p... but will be trading a 60" for a 46".


HDMI is weird like that I guess... I wish they would fix these receivers to figure it out.

That wasn't me in that thread, BTW; it was yet another user with that problem.


----------

